# Attested Education Certificates?



## wfcp (Jul 8, 2016)

Could you please advise me how I should do the Attested Education Certificates? I am from Europe, I studied in several different countries, and I am yet to start the employment and get the VISA. The HR said that I should send them (soon) the attested education certificates, so what exactly do I need to do to get it attested? 

Thanks for the advice, very useful. 

P.S. Also note that I studied in several different countries, so I am not sure if my home country (who?) can also attest my foreign country education (probably not).


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

You have to get only your highest degree attested.


----------



## wfcp (Jul 8, 2016)

Dubai here i come! said:


> You have to get only your highest degree attested.


Ok, good, but how do you do it? How do you "attest" a degree?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You only need to get the highest degree attested (whichever country it is in).
It means that it needs to be attested by the relevant ministry in the country, then the UAE embassy in that country, and then the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in UAE.
There are literally dozens of threads on expatforum dealing with the topic on specific countries. "the relevant ministry" will be different in different countries, and will require a country specific process. 
Sometimes you can hire agencies to handle this process for you (e.g. VFS Global Document Attestation - UAE - Attestation and Apostille ). Depending on your country you can google this information or search the forum.


----------



## wfcp (Jul 8, 2016)

rsinner said:


> You only need to get the highest degree attested (whichever country it is in).
> It means that it needs to be attested by the relevant ministry in the country, then the UAE embassy in that country, and then the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in UAE.
> There are literally dozens of threads on expatforum dealing with the topic on specific countries. "the relevant ministry" will be different in different countries, and will require a country specific process.
> Sometimes you can hire agencies to handle this process for you (e.g. VFS Global Document Attestation - UAE - Attestation and Apostille ). Depending on your country you can google this information or search the forum.


Someone told me, that it is sufficient if I bring the original of the educational certificate to show them. Then somewhere it writes it must be attested. So I am a big confused. To start with the basic, I don't even understand what does an attested education certificate mean? 

Does it mean an original stamp that proves that it is real, or is it is something like examining if the university is at the same level of quality as a university in the UAE and so on? I never dealt with this before, despite dozen years of work experience, as usually all employers just wanted the original or original copy.


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

wfcp said:


> Someone told me, that it is sufficient if I bring the original of the educational certificate to show them. Then somewhere it writes it must be attested. So I am a big confused. To start with the basic, I don't even understand what does an attested education certificate mean?
> 
> Does it mean an original stamp that proves that it is real, or is it is something like examining if the university is at the same level of quality as a university in the UAE and so on? I never dealt with this before, despite dozen years of work experience, as usually all employers just wanted the original or original copy.


I see you are really confused! :lol:

Showing the original certificate alone will not suffice. It is only worth a piece of paper. You need to get the seal of authentication from the different ministries as mentioned in posts above. Do some googling and you will definitely get an answer.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

wfcp said:


> Someone told me, that it is sufficient if I bring the original of the educational certificate to show them. Then somewhere it writes it must be attested. So I am a big confused. To start with the basic, I don't even understand what does an attested education certificate mean?
> 
> Does it mean an original stamp that proves that it is real, or is it is something like examining if the university is at the same level of quality as a university in the UAE and so on? I never dealt with this before, despite dozen years of work experience, as usually all employers just wanted the original or original copy.


The attestation just proves that the certificate is authentic and not something you printed on your own. It is not to comment on the quality of the education - just that it is an original certificate. 

Legalisation/ attestation is a fairly common process all over the world. Use google.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

'someone told me'

Rule number one. Go to the source.

As for your request... use sn agency. Your prospective employer will help you.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What I did was get copies of my certificates attested by the NZ consulate here in Dubai then sent the copies to the ministry in NZ where they then sent it back to me. Now some say that you then have to get it sent to the UAE embassy in your country or closest one to your country but the NZ consulate here did it on their behalf here. When I went to the ministry of foreign affairs in Dubai they initially rejected it and said I had to send it to the UAE embassy in NZ but when I spoke to the manager he approved my certificate.


----------



## johndubai (Oct 11, 2016)

Basic process is to:

Take document and copy to a Ministry or Department of Foreign Affairs in your home country. They will stamp it or similar to verify that the issuing authority is real and the certificate is genuine.
Then take document and copy to the UAE embassy or consulate in your home country. They will stamp it or similar to verify that the previous stamp comes from the genuine government body in your country.
Submit attested documents and/or copies to the relevant government department in the UAE when you get to Dubai or elsewhere in the UAE. Your company PRO should be familiar with the attestation procedure and will give you more specific details.
If you are not in your home country prior to coming to Dubai and UAE, you have two choices.

Take documents to the nearest embassy or consulate of your home country for verification and stamping, then take documents to the Foreign Affairs Department of the country you're in to verify the embassy/consulate attestation is correct, then go to the UAE embassy/consulate of the country you're in for final attesting of your certificates and documents.
Or, send documents to your home country to complete the original process. Either someone there could do it for you, or you could send them back and forth to the respective departments. The first option is probably easier.

Hope this helps.

John


----------

